# Fair This Weekend, USBGA Boer Show!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I am SO excited about our local fair this weekend!! It has been going on since Tuesday, but the open class Boer show is the weekend... It is a USBGA show, but hey why not.  We always have a great time at this show! Last year we brought our paint buck Teflon and he won his class both days... this year we are bringing 4 does, one of which is his daughter (Liberty)! 

This is Liberty from yesterday. I'm hoping she does wonderfully! We are also bringing Dandi, Paint Ball and Dazzle! 

I am SOO excited! We leave EARLY tomorrow morning! :leap::leap::leap: 

Obviously on the first pic I am still learning with photo shop!  The background looks a litter better, but she's missing a horn!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck at the show!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay!!!! Bring home some pretty ribbons! Liberty looks unbelievable right now :drool:

And your photo-shop is great  What do you use for it?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Liberty looks awesome. She has grown a lot since I last saw her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

TrinityRanch said:


> Yay!!!! Bring home some pretty ribbons! Liberty looks unbelievable right now :drool:
> 
> And your photo-shop is great  What do you use for it?


I'm hoping we will! ^ I think Paint Ball stands a chance this time at getting a champion ribbon as the % doe who always gets overall champ at the ABGA shows ...who is always in Paint Ball's class... won't be there! Now it's just the % doe who just won at Reno who will be in her class!

I use Adobe Photoshop. Love-hate relationship! I use "scratches and blemishes" and then change the lighting.

Thanks Tim.  She's a big girl, which is great considering her mother's size


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure has growed!
Have fun you guys, Four is too old to bring. I was really looking forward to bringing him & I have no does to bring that USBGA would like.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy, I know we will! Right behind Puyallup, this is my favorite fair/show!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Man she is gorgeous Victoria. 
As you say about her brother, he is getting better and better, well, she is doing the very same. 

I know, she will win very high in ranking.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam! She looked soooo good yesterday when we had her out, and she was leading pretty good too! We had left her alone since the Big Top Show almost a month ago, but I just re-clipped her a few days ago. I think she turned out really nice! 

I hope we get a repeat with Mr. Rich and Poli! If not, Teflon will have his chance again next year!


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Is that really her coat color? Or is it the lighting? Shes very pretty by the way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You know Pygmygoatluver, it may just be her coloring. I have her sibling brother and he has great coloring of different shades throughout. It is Awesome looking


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, I was wondering the same thing about her coloring, very neat! She's a gorgeous, gorgeous doe! I can see why you are excited, and so proud of her! Good luck and hope you have a great time!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea, that's her natural coloring.  She's a beauty... she's almost roan on her front half, just like her mom, grandsire and great grandsire! 

The show went AMAZING!!! SO exciting! We just got back about an hour ago so we are re-grouping, so I'll post pics and the great news soon!


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yea, that's her natural coloring.  She's a beauty... she's almost roan on her front half, just like her mom, grandsire and great grandsire!
> 
> The show went AMAZING!!! SO exciting! We just got back about an hour ago so we are re-grouping, so I'll post pics and the great news soon!


Congratulations! I was wondering about the coloring too- it's such a perfect line dividing her two halves that I figured you had clipped her that way!

The photoshop looks good too- I'm going to have to learn to use it one of these days. I especially like how she's just got the ghost outline of the left horn- she's a paranormal goat now!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay the results were... 

Leaning Tree GF. Doodle Dandi
Single entry both days. GRAND JR. FB DOE day 1! 

Leaning Tree Paint Ball 
Won her small class both days. RESERVE JR. % DOE day 1, GRAND JR. % DOE day 2! 

Crossroads Liberty Belle 
Second to last out of pretty big class day 1! (whoo hoo so exciting!!.. haha)  Judge didn't like her top. 
FIRST place day 2... and get this...... GRAND JR. FB DOE day 2!! SHE BEAT DANDI!!! :clap: (sorry Dandi, but it is super exciting!! We still love you...  

Dazzle was 4th and 5th.  We got a lot of positive comments on her though, so oh well! 

Dandi is the traditional, Paint Ball is the paint, Liberty is the red and Dazzle is the dapple!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

:clap: :wahoo: :stars: GREAT JOB!!! Wow! Stole all the Grand Jr Doe titles, didn't you?  So proud of all your does (and they aren't even mine...).


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

So cool! Congrats. Great pics. Thanks for sharing. 
They are all nice, but my favorite has been and still is Liberty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Katelyn! Yes, all the jr grands except the % doe on Saturday.  We took reserve. 

It was an exciting moment when Liberty took grand... our very first home-bred goat to win a champion!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim! It was surreal!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention that a big red doe we sold to a family here as a bottle kid did well too. She was out of Cosmo and Teflon. Tangy took 2nd out of the 3-6 class, beating both Liberty and Dazzle. We were so excited for her family! 

Also wanted to mention that there were only 60-ish goats at the show, and 18-20 of them were owned and shown by a USBGA judge. I felt pretty good when our does beat all of his Jr. does!  Except the first day, his % doe beat Paint Ball for grand.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:fireworks: For Cross Roads!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific to hear, a big congrats  

Judge didn't like Liberties top? I really hate that judgment, especially when they are growing. She was at a little awkward stage, but, I feel, they shouldn't judge into the topline to much being so young. If they were mature, I can understand, but growing " No, I disagree".  
I have some that do that and go off on the topline growing, then, they will straighten back up. So unfair there. 

She looks great Victoria, as do your other Does.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam! 

I hope we never show under that judge again... he was absolutely no fun and wasn't consistent with how he placed the goats at all. It would be pasterns one class, muscle to fat ratio the next... head shape the next and topline the next... He and one of the breeders were ticked off at each other almost the whole show... so that was quite awkward too.. 

Her top was the 1 and only reason he gave for placing Liberty 2nd to last... I was SO shocked!!!! The does in front were a lot worse otherwise!  I did not like that judge one bit...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I dislike judges that aren't fair, in which, it sounds like the case here. 

There are times, we get unlucky with certain judges. Hopefully, you won't run into that one again. Check all the shows for the judge line up. Then do a research on how he/ she judges and what the likes and dislikes are. Then you will know basically, how the goats will do, well sort of, LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't know who was judging this show until we got there! For the ABGA shows it is easy to find out, but it wasn't posted anywhere who the judges would be for this show. So that can be a bummer some times. I have friends who scratch and don't come when they hear who is judging. I am starting to learn why! 

By this time in our show career, I feel I know a lot of the judges fairly well. We're still meeting new ones here and there, but have had the same many times now. I know of two judges I don't like at all, well actually 3.  There are a few who are good judges, but are just not nice or friendly in general, which I don't like either. My very fav judge is Scott Pruitt. He is friendly, light and a great judge! Ron Dilley was a good judge too. Pat Hendrickson is great...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Good job. I still think Dazzle should take it all. Can't guess who my favorite is can ya.lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Frosty.  Dazzle is pretty. She is so looooooooong!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean Victoria. 



Love the pics


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

